# IMG immer mit P wrappen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. September 2012)

Hallo,
mal wieder so eine Grundsatzfrage .
Wenn ich ein en Artikel schreibe wird dann ein Bild <img> mit einem Paragraphen <p> umschlossen?
Ich habe auf Selfhtml gelesen:


> rafiken sind aus HTML-Sicht Seite Inline-Elemente. In der "Strict"-Variante von HTML müssen solche Elemente innerhalb von Seite Block-Elementen vorkommen, etwa in einem Textabsatz oder einem allgemeinen Bereich oder auch einer Tabellenzelle.


Gut ich schreibe jetzt nicht Strict sondern HTML5 aber irgendwie kommt mir das so vor als ob das immer falsch aussieht. Also wenn ich mir den Quelltext anschaue.
Wäre nett mal eure Einschätzung zu hören.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (18. September 2012)

Wie du zitiert hast, sind Bilder von Haus aus eben Inline-Elemente.
Sprich sie integrieren sich direkt in den Textfluss.

Wenn du allerdings das Bild alleinstehen möchtest, kannst du hier ein <p>-Wrapper-Element nehmen. Du könntest auch ein <DIV> nehmen.

Folgendes wäre auch denkbar:

```
img.likeBlock {
  display: block;
  margin: 1em auto;
}
```


```
<!-- normal -->
<img src="..." />

<!-- als Blockelement -->
<img src="..." class="likeBlock" />
```


----------

